# Canadian Raptor Conservancy Photo Shoot (aka, my time spent with the zombie family)



## pjaye (May 23, 2016)

So yes, I was the mystery guest for the Zombie family. What an awesome family. My pictures are no where near as good as @zombiesniper or @ZombiesniperJr pictures. I unfortunately did just not have the right gear. However Zombiesniper was nice enough to let me use his camera a few times.
1. 


 
2. 


3.  


4.  

 
5.  


6.


----------



## pjaye (May 23, 2016)

Caught this guy hiding in the bush.


----------



## pjaye (May 23, 2016)

And of course, the elusive snowy. I figured I was finally going to get to photograph one. After all, it's captive. It can't get away..... No but it can be uncooperative and play dead. He wanted nothing to do with the photoshoot. My one picture.


----------



## baturn (May 23, 2016)

Nice set! Particularly the 2nd. Would like to have seen them a bit larger.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 23, 2016)

Nice shots barb you will get a snowy one of these days


----------



## pjaye (May 23, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shots barb you will get a snowy one of these days



Only if you grab one and pin it down for me.


----------



## pjaye (May 23, 2016)

baturn said:


> Nice set! Particularly the 2nd. Would like to have seen them a bit larger.


Thank you. I would have liked them larger too. Unfortunately, for reasons I can't figure out, my computer will not read the canon CR2 files. I tried all day yesterday. I tried Lightroom, Photoshop, Adobe DNG converter and multiple other programs. The files are there, they show the right size but nothing will read them. I spent several hours yesterday trying to rectify it. The only thing that finally worked was a program that unfortunately would only convert them to jpeg. And small jpegs. Trust me, there's a few I would have loved to print large. Even Zombiesniper tried to help. Nothing worked.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 23, 2016)

Great shots and it was great having you up.

Keep the files and next time we'll transfer them to my computer and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## pjaye (May 23, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Great shots and it was great having you up.
> 
> Keep the files and next time we'll transfer them to my computer and I'll see what I can do.


I kept copies of the original files on the computer and I'll see if I have a flash drive to hold them. It really was great meeting all of you. So much fun. Especially the air soft target shooting.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 23, 2016)

Very Nice way to go Barb.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 23, 2016)

Nice set Barb, love the eagle coming in for a landing. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2016)

Nicely done Barb; I really like #3.


----------



## pjaye (May 23, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Very Nice way to go Barb.


Thank you!



jcdeboever said:


> Nice set Barb, love the eagle coming in for a landing.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


One of my favorites. Wish it had been sharper but it's still closer than I have ever been to one of these majestic birds.



tirediron said:


> Nicely done Barb; I really like #3.


Thank you! Those little owlets were adorable. And seldom looking in the same direction.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 23, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Very Nice way to go Barb.
> ...


 do you mean owlets barb


----------



## pjaye (May 23, 2016)

do you mean owlets barb[/QUOTE]

LOL I did meant owlets. Thank you so much for catching that. I swear I know the difference!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 23, 2016)

i know that you know the difference i did that on a different bird before


----------



## dannylightning (May 24, 2016)

those are some really nice photos..


----------



## WesternGuy (May 24, 2016)

So, I was right, it was you (see my response in zombiesniper's post).  Nice shots as well, #6 is probably my favourite in this group.

WesternGuy


----------



## pjaye (May 24, 2016)

WesternGuy said:


> So, I was right, it was you (see my response in zombiesniper's post).  Nice shots as well, #6 is probably my favourite in this group.
> 
> WesternGuy


Thank you.  I didn't see your response, will have to go look.


----------



## WesternGuy (May 25, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set! Particularly the 2nd. Would like to have seen them a bit larger.
> ...


This is really strange.  Did you ever resolve this?  If not, then let me ask a few questions as I have never heard of this before.  I have never had this problem and I have been using digital for about 10 years and have had five different Canon cameras, and two desktops, two laptops and a Notebook, and have never had this problem.

Which Canon camera(s) do you have?  What versions of Lightroom, Photoshop and Adobe DNG do you have? How are you moving your files from your camera to your computer?

One of the reasons that these programs may not read your CR2 files is that the camera is not recognized by the software.  I know that they are Canon files, are supposedly the same from one computer to another, but I do wonder if they are always _exactly_ the same.  The other problem I have had, on one or two occasions was a corrupt card reader, but that was easily solved.

One thought, have you tried moving the files off the card by simply copying the images to a folder on your computer?  If they copy properly and are recognizable as CR2 files, then try importing them into Lightroom by using the ADD part of the import function in the Library module.  If this works, then I am at a loss to explain what your problem was.  If it doesn't, then you may have a card reader problem.

Another question, did you have your camera record your images as raw.  I know this may sound silly, but I have done that once (only once!) because I didn't have the record mode reset from an earlier shoot where I was shooting only jpgs.

Let me know how its going, assuming you haven't had this problem solved by now.

WesternGuy


----------



## pjaye (May 25, 2016)

WesternGuy said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > baturn said:
> ...



Not resolved. Camera was Canon 7D Mk2. (I believe. It's Zombiesniper's camera). Images were shot in raw. I have Lightroom 5. I downloaded the latest stand alone version of Photoshop and Adobe DNG converter v. 9.5.1.
I copied the pictures from the memory card to the external as I always do. No program would read them. DNG says there were no files. 
I copied the pictures from the memory card directly to my laptop. Same issue. 
Tried opening all the pictures directly from the memory card. Same issue. 
Tried adding using lightroom. Same issue. I simply cannot open the files. They show as large size, about the size I would expect. 
The only thing I can think of is that one of the cards was used to shoot with both the canon and the nikon. However, that can't be the issue as one of the cards was used to shoot ONLY canon and it won't read those either. 
I had no issue importing the nikon pictures from the same card and other cards so not so sure it's a card reader issue.


----------



## WesternGuy (May 25, 2016)

That is _really_ strange.  Have you tried contacting the card manufacturer?  I would be doing that if this was my problem.  Do you have image recovery software?  Probably won't recover the raw files, though it may, but it should allow you to recover any good-size jpgs that are on the card.

Have you tried another card reader, just to make sure it isn't a reader issue.

If this ever gets resolved and I do really hope it does, post back and let us all know what the ultimate solution proves to be.  Thanks.

Best of luck,

WesternGuy


----------



## pjaye (May 25, 2016)

Thanks. And yes, I've tried a different card reader. Same issue. I would think if it was a card issue, the files wouldn't be showing the size that they are. I've hard the card for awhile and have no other issues. I'll drop the manufacturer an email tomorrow though, thanks for the suggestion. I swear technology just hates me. 

I'm going to hang on to the files and next time I visit the zombie family, zombiesniper is going to see if he can do something with them. I'll let you know if we make any progress.


----------



## WesternGuy (May 25, 2016)

Naw, I don't think technology hates you, although sometimes I think it just wants to screw with my mind.  

WesternGuy


----------



## FITBMX (May 26, 2016)

Great photos, and it sound like you had a fun time with the zombies!


----------



## pjaye (May 26, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Great photos, and it sound like you had a fun time with the zombies!



Thank you! And I had a fantastic time with the zombies. They acted nothing like the zombies you see on tv, thankfully!


----------



## FITBMX (May 26, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Thank you! And I had a fantastic time with the zombies. They acted nothing like the zombies you see on tv, thankfully!



The media always blows everything out of proportion!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 20, 2017)

In the upcoming week I'm assuming we'll see larger photos........hint hint.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 20, 2017)

Well yes , yes you will! Now that I can finally open them thanks to your help! Thanks for the subtle reminder!


----------

